# Do you vaccinate your dog? Please post your reasons



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I am wondering if I should/should not vaccinate my dog, and if I do, which ones I would need. I would like to hear about all your personal experiences. Thank you


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes, you should vaccinate your dogs with at least the first puppy rounds of shots. Also, depending on where you live, rabies vaccinations can be required by law. In my state, you need to get your dog a rabies vaccination every 3 years.

Take the dog to the vet and they will help you set all that up. You can google 'Dr Jean Dodd's vaccination protocol' for an alternative schedule.

But you definitely don't want your dog to go completely vaccine free.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

There are lots of different view points on this. 

Although I am also a supporter of holistic treatments in some cases, I am a supporter of puppy vaccinations.

A lot of people are against giving any other vaccines at the same time that rabies is given, so you may want to look into that. 

In my area, rabies is required by law and most dog parks/grooming facilities require the dogs to have Bordetella every 6 months. 

I will continue with rabies and (probably) with bordetella as required, but I am not a supporter of re-vaccinating through adulthood for other vaccinations that were given in puppyhood as I have read some studies that show traces of the vaccines from puppyhood remains in the dogs body through adulthood. 

Best of luck! 

Also, I thought this was a very interesting read from Dogs Naturally Magazine on the topic: http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/vets-on-vaccines/


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi, thanks for both your answers! I am just very worried about the possible permanent change in their temperament and possible health issues caused by vaccines.

Kayla, I actually started thinking about whether or not I should vaccinate Meeko because of Dogs Naturally magazine! We get it at my work and usually I will take one home to read, and there were so many articles on why dogs should not be vaccinated/overvaccinated that it got me worried.

I think I will definitely get rabies done, but I don't know about the other ones... like I heard that Bordetella only prevents a certain type of kennel cough (not all strains), and other such things. But I do plan on taking Meeko to the groomer's once in a while, and maybe even to doggy daycare, so :| I really don't want to overvaccinate though...

Another concern is with the whole puppy shots and whatnot... I have no history of Meeko whatsoever, so I don't know if he had shots when he was younger. I am waiting until spring, just to make sure I don't overvaccinate, but he doesn't need puppy shots if he's already an adult right?


----------



## Spazmelda (Jan 27, 2013)

Can they do titers on dogs? I know they can in people. They may not be super reliable, but at least it might tell you if he had had any vaccinations.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Absolutely. I am a huge proponent of vaccines in general. Typically, huge benefit for limited risk. They are, IMO, one of the greatest medical advancements.

However, it doesn't hurt to do a little research. Boosters may not be needed as often as they are recommended. Certain vaccines may not be as useful in certain areas. Etcetera, etcetera. I know they *do *offer titers for dogs. My vet and I were discussing that, or something similar (?), as an option for Gypsy next time.


----------



## Maltesedad (Jan 27, 2013)

Rabies,Most definatly.I have a 6yr old maltepoo though that started having seziures right after his three year distemper shot,they finally got so bad that now he is on phenobarb twice a day,the vet says that we can't blame the seizures directly on the distemper shot but I think different.He had gone 4 months this last time with no problems,and his shots came due in Dec.I let the vet talk me into getting his distemper shot with his 3yr rabies shot,and that very night we almost lost him,he had three back to back granmal seziures,on the third one he stopped breathing,but after afew very tense seconds he gasped and started breathing again.He hasn't had anymore since,but I think I will not get this one again.I don't want to be an irresponcible pet owner and certainly don't want to lose my buddy to something that is preventable but at the same time I don't want to give him something that can kill him almost instantly.Good luck with your decision.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Yep, I absolutely vaccinate my dogs. There is always a parvo outbreak (like... every year) and the past couple of springs we've had Distemper outbreaks. I do every 3 years after that first series, and after about 7 (puppy shots + 2 boosters @ every 3 years, plus the dog being older) I switch to checking titers. 

I get that people are afraid of vaccines, but there's no potential for them to do more damage to my dog than the disease themselves.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Maltesedad said:


> Rabies,Most definatly.I have a 6yr old maltepoo though that started having seziures right after his three year distemper shot,they finally got so bad that now he is on phenobarb twice a day,the vet says that we can't blame the seizures directly on the distemper shot but I think different.He had gone 4 months this last time with no problems,and his shots came due in Dec.I let the vet talk me into getting his distemper shot with his 3yr rabies shot,and that very night we almost lost him,he had three back to back granmal seziures,on the third one he stopped breathing,but after afew very tense seconds he gasped and started breathing again.He hasn't had anymore since,but I think I will not get this one again.I don't want to be an irresponcible pet owner and certainly don't want to lose my buddy to something that is preventable but at the same time I don't want to give him something that can kill him almost instantly.Good luck with your decision.


At 6 years old, assuming he's had that many shots, he's probably immune anyway. You can always have titers checked (immune response) so you know, and can protect him accordingly if he's not (and if distemper is a problem in your area).


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes you can titer a dog. 

If in doubt though, I would vaccinate a new dog. We found a stray a while back and had no idea if she'd been vaccinated. We re-did her shots anyways.

I would check the local law. You may be breaking the law by not getting your dog a rabies vaccination asap.


----------



## EagleRiverDee (Mar 14, 2011)

Absolutely, yes. Parvo and some of the other nasty bugs are so fatal in dogs that I definitely get those shots. Rabies is worth it, even if you have no concern for infection, just to keep the dog from getting quarantined if there's an incident.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Absolutely do the parvo series in a young pup, as well as the initial rabies and distemper. Older dogs only need one parvo shot, and multiple rabies/distemper shots (boosters) are totally unnecessary. I've never had a polio booster, after all. (Before someone brings up whooping cough, that's bacterial. Bacterial and viral immunity are handled differently in the immune system, which is why you never get the same virus twice, but you can get the same bacterial infection repeatedly.)


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

I have my dog vaccinated to protect his health. He has not had a negative reaction to any vaccine. He is required by law to have a rabies vaccine. I'd get one for him anyway, because of the danger of a wild animal who has rabies coming into our yard. That's already happened once in our yard in a densely populated suburb. The police shot a rabid skunk, and animal control had it tested.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

My dog is 12 yo, and he's up to date on all vaccinations, with no temperament problems. I do separate rabies shots from other shots by two weeks. I think that daycare may require vaccinations.


----------



## Candydb (Jul 16, 2011)

taquitos said:


> Hi, thanks for both your answers! I am just very worried about the possible permanent change in their temperament and possible health issues caused by vaccines.
> 
> Kayla, I actually started thinking about whether or not I should vaccinate Meeko because of Dogs Naturally magazine! We get it at my work and usually I will take one home to read, and there were so many articles on why dogs should not be vaccinated/overvaccinated that it got me worried.
> 
> ...


If your dog is going to daycare, they will/should require him to have his vaccines. Even going to the groomers he will be exposed to other dogs...Having just moved from an intense Urban environment and walking in dog parks to the mountains... my experience is that if your dog has alot of daily contact with other dogs/ areas in which alot of other dogs frequent, you should vaccinate. My adult schnauzer stopped eating for a week and refused to get up (we could find no injury) and we brought her into the vet, they exrayed her and found she had severe pnuemonia-- it was a few days in the pet ICU for her and very expensive. Also our new pup ended up getting kennel cough from puppy class-- A vaccine I think is a wonderful solution to preventing illness in your dogs! there is a newer one for H3N8 the canine flu that we got a couple of times when we were still in SF. Now, though I do not think I will cont with the bordetella as they never go to groomers, or boarding etc... and ... the yearly vaccines I will let shift to 18 months or so.... But its different living out with your dogs confined to their property out in the country.... I have never noticed personality changes with any of my 5 dogs, its more of a question of preventing actual illness...


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

There is a lot of research showing that yearly vaccines are not necessary and in fact detrimental to their health. Here in Quebec, Canada, I believe the laws are that you need rabies within the last 3 years, but I don't think there's anything else that is required by law.

I will not be vaccinating yearly, for sure.

But after consulting the people on here, I think I will go ahead and vaccinate for rabies and maybe for a couple other things  I don't want to vaccinate him for anything unnecessary, though...


----------



## Canaqua (Sep 27, 2011)

I have dogs, cats, horses, myself and my children vaccinated . I believe that the benefit from vaccines far surpasses any risks and, to date, that has been the case. Much of the information out there on vaccine related health issues is pretty nebulous, with conflicting and not always well done studies. Yes, an individual animal or person could have a vaccine reaction, but that seems to be pretty rare. I've yet to experience any in anyone/any animal whose health I've been responsible for. 

Our older dog has never had a bordatella vaccine, since we've never boarded her, put her in daycare, etc so her risk of exposure to it was neglible...(her temperment does not allow for any group dog situations or activities). The younger dog does have that vaccine, since she went to puppy school at one point. 

Older dog is 16 and has some arthritis, but is otherwise incredibly healthy, I just had her at the vet's for her annual and bloodwork turned up no issues at all, organs are all functioning as they should. Vet says she's in unusually good shape for her age, except the, expected for an ACD who has been extremely active her whole life, arthritis. Pretty darned good for 16 and she's had all the usual vaccinations, minus the bordatella, which she doesn't need.

I also understand the concept of "herd immunity" and feel that vaccinating healthy people and animals is important, to protect those in the community who are not healthy and either cannot be vaccinated at all or who have less than fully functional immune systems and can't mount an effective immune response to a vaccine. The less disease there is circulating in any community, the better it is for everyone. That's why we all get flu vaccines, even though we're healthy...it's my responsiblity as a healthy person to protect those who cannot afford to get the flu and who vaccines cannot protect. 

Same thing with the dogs...as the owner of healthy dogs, who can mount a good immune response to a vaccine, I should vaccinate them to keep the amount of disease in the community down, to protect those puppies who haven't completed their vaccinations and dogs who have immune issues or allergies and who can't get an effective vaccination.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

I absolutely believe in getting vaccines, but I do the very minimal. I am a big advocate of not over-vaccinating. I pretty much follow Dr. Jean Dodd's protocol. I do the puppy shots (DHP @ 8 weeks, 12 weeks, 16 weeks, the rabies. Repeat a year later. Then do not vaccinate again, except for rabies as per the law).


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I do pretty well the same as Jackson's mom, puppy shots, a booster a year later and no more shots. I only do Rabies if I have to take them with me to the USA as need them to cross the border so Remmy and Susie ares the only one who have ever had a Rabies shot and they had one at a year old, one the following year, then don't need any for three more years and they will only get it if I am going to the States which I do not do very often.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Buster gets Rabies every 3 years, DHPP and Lepto. annually. Legally the Rabies vaccine is required. DHPP annually is due to the number of strays and Lepto due to the number of wild things that call my yard home. We have a very healthy breeding population of wild rabbits. Adults are fairly tame (not handleable but they dont bolt out of sight just because I open a door either) and I end up handling at least one baby each spring/summer after my husband finds a litter while running the weed eater... occasionally we even end up with a baby in the house. Better safe than sorry. There are risks either way so Ive chosen what makes most sense to me given the area I live in.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

I did full puppy series for Gem and Gyp simply because I work in a doggy daycare and they come with me, so exposure was high. they wont be getting any boosters at all though, Gypsy will get Rabies every 3 years because she bites, Gem wont be getting anymore vaccines. my previous puppies were not so high risk, they all got Parvo(always)/Distempter(if an outbreak) at 16 weeks and that's it for life. I will never ever ever not vaccinate a pup for Parvo, and I take a LOT of precautions until 10 days after 16 week Parvo shot. Rabies is not required here, I base it on the dog, Baby dog is liable to bite when she gets nervous, so she is kept up with 3 year shots, Gypsy is kept UTD with legal certs(ie booster after 1 year and 3 years thereafter) purely because she bites..while I take precautions such as walking her muzzled, I still worry about the risk of her biting.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I do puppy shots then they get titered. Rabies by law. We just adopted a 9 yr old dog and I'm not confident about what the foster person told me about vaccines. She sees the holistic vet in a couple weeks and I'll do what she wants.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

There's no way I'd not vaccinate a dog. My dogs got their recommended puppy injections, a "booster" at 15 months, and I will be getting titre tests from now. I'm lucky enough that I know a boarding facility and I'm a member of a training club who accepts titre tests. Otherwise I'd be vaccinating every 3 years as recommended by the vet.

If I didn't want to train at training clubs and I knew I would never board them. I would only be doing titre tests.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I keep my dog up to date with all of the recommended vaccines, rabies, dhpp, lepto, I also get her bordetella done every 6 months which protects against kennel cough. And she gets a 6 month heartworm prevention vaccine called proheart 6. Never had a bad experience and I fully support and advise you get the major vaccinations done especially rabies!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Of course, "up-to-date" is entirely dependent on the vet giving the vaccines :/. Current AVMA recommendation is every 3 years for DHLPP. But you're at your vet's mercy if you want to board your dog, get a license, or do anything else that requires "up-to-date" vaccines. 

My vet does vaccines every 2 years. I haven't had the guts to argue about it yet. But since I'm not dependent on the vet's authorization for the cats (since they don't board or need licenses or anything), I don't vaccinate the cats after their kitten series. Plus cats are way more prone to vaccine issues. . .inflammatory little beasties.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> I keep my dog up to date with all of the recommended vaccines, rabies, dhpp, lepto, I also get her bordetella done every 6 months which protects against kennel cough. And she gets a 6 month heartworm prevention vaccine called proheart 6. Never had a bad experience and I fully support and advise you get the major vaccinations done especially rabies!


Who does the recommending? If I listened to most of my vets recommendations, my dogs would automatically get vaccinations every 3yrs, they'd get all the additional ones: lepto, lyme, kennel cough and titering? Nope, they don't believe in it. That's why I go with what my holistic vet recommends.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I get the dogs the rabies vaccination every 3 years .... it is a law. I have arranged with my vet to also get the dhlpp every 3 years. I used to get it every year as recommended by the vet. But I just told the vet that I had concerns and this is how I wanted to set up the vaccination schedule. The vet agreed about my concerns.

I give the dogs Tri Heart Plus and Frontline Plus April through November.


I always get a thorough puppy series of vaccinations no matter what ... for any puppy.


----------



## Maltesedad (Jan 27, 2013)

I just wanted to say,as you can see their are as many answers to this question as their is dog breeds.We live on an island on the coast,we have an acre of land that is fenced with a six foot privacy fence.We also have chickens that free range and sometimes a possum strays into the yard,Dozer has cornered three this year.So rabies is a must,as well as it is the law here.A ccording to another vet that I have consulted with,distemper is a water bourne disease and he see's no reason to vaccinate against it,unless he was a hunting dog.But Dozer still makes a trip to both the sound and the ocean 5 or 6 times a year.Having a dog with seizures is frustrating because it is very tough to pinpoint the exact cause.I have never had a dog with this problem and always had the usual shots that everyone gives,to protect their babies.The best advice is to consult a vet that you trust.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I hate vaccinations of any sort. Especially the human ones. But, I do two puppy shots (self-vaccinate) and rabies at one year, and titer the distemper/parvo vaccines. I do self-vaccinate bordetella as well only because they have to have it for the dog park and training classes.  If not, I wouldn't. 

I absolutely do NOT vaccinate for leptospirosis or coronavirus. I also don't put flea/tick chemicals on my dogs and hate preventing heartworm, but it's better than GETTING HW, which is prominent in my area.


----------



## WestieLove (Jan 29, 2012)

Of course I vaccinate my dogs. I believe in vaccinations 100%. 

This is my belief: I recommend puppy vaccines at 8, 12 and 16 weeks and the 1 year vaccines. My additional recommendation depends on the owner's finances. Titres are ideal but they are EXPENSIVE. If you cannot afford these then I recommend fallowing your veterinarians vaccination protocol (puppy series, 1 year and every 3 years for core vaccines ... noncore vaccines like lyme, bord etc. depend on lifestyle). IF you CAN afford titres then I recommend doing a titre every other year and vaccinate as necessary. 

Each of my dogs has gotten a series of puppy vaccines at 8, 12 and 16 weeks. The one year vaccines and every 3 years after. I vaccinate annually for bordetella for dog park/boarding/training class requirements. I am on the fence post about keeping my youngest vaccinated for lyme (we cannot use topical tick prevention and we're in a high risk tick area). 

I see A LOT of parvo, lyme disease, ehrlichia and bordetella in dogs here. The parvo pups I have seen have been 6 - 15 moths of age and occassionally with previous vaccinations done. So of course I fallow vaccination protocols to a T. Titres are great but they are EXPENSIVE so its not do-able by a lot of people. Yes, these are ideal but even I cannot afford them. See my recommendation above depending on if YOU can afford titres or not. 

I am vaccinated for everything in the book and I am a perfectly healthy individual. The same has been with my dogs (past and current) and same with my equines. 

You need to look into options and cost in your area and decide what YOU can do based on YOUR beliefs.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

The important thing to remember with vaccines (And any pharma) is that companies are required by law to list any known negative side effects or adverse reactions _regardless of how often then occur_. As a result, the side-effects lists become HUGE because they have to report events that happened even only once in a trial of tens of thousands of people.

Anyway, I am a big supporter of vaccines. Until I joined this forum, I was a supporter of having yearly vaccines, because that is what I've always heard. I grew up in a small town with lots of farm kids where it wasn't necessarily normal to get your pets vaccinated - especially cats. They are not required by law here. Now, I still think vaccination is very important, but evidence suggests that general practise does it more often than necessary. It really depends on where you live. We don't have lepto or lyme disease here so our standard vaccine doesn't have them (its DHPP), and rabies is very rare (although there was a case recently in a wild bat). I also feel that the risks of over-vaccinating tend to be exaggerated by anti-vaccine proponents. If in doubt, it is better to vaccinate.

I understand why some people would prefer to do a titre, but I'm not convinced of their efficacy, since they only test for a very small portion of the overall immune response. It is possible for your dog to be protected but have a negative titre or to have a positive titre but no/minimal protection. That said, vaccinating based on titres is better than not vaccinating at all.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I vax only because of where I work. Today one of the treatment animals was a parvo positive puppy. Doubt he will make it because of his general health when he was brought in for treatment. Owner already had a puppy last year die from parvo. Yet, he has had this pup for a month and has never taken it to a vet. Girlfriend is bawling because she does not want to lose this one too. Sigh 
So I vax puppies 8, 12, 16 weeks do the dhlpp vax. At 15 or 17 weeks do a 1 year rabies-required by law here. 1 year later 1 yr rabies and a dhlpp a week apart from each other. Law here requires 2- 1 year vaccine prior to getting a 3 yr rabies vaccine. Then I do rotational vaccines but every year do a lepto because Lepto is on the rise and the vaccine supposedly only lasts a year. The lepto that I use is a 4 serovar one. We usually get at least 3 positives a year on Lepto. 

My schedule as adult dog. 
first year 3 yr rabies/lepto second year lepto/parvo third year- lepto/distemper 
I also heartworm test and check my dogs for tick-borne diseases. 
My dogs donate blood. My anatolian just donated blood to save an akita mix. The akita had to have a splenectomy because of a tumor on the spleen and was losing blood into the abdomen. The akita made it and is doing rather well. So it is important that I keep them healthy and vaccinated because my big dogs are blood donors.
btw here even if vet signs off your dog does not or can not get a rabies vaccine, the owner still needs to purchase a tag.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

gingerkid said:


> The important thing to remember with vaccines (And any pharma) is that companies are required by law to list any known negative side effects or adverse reactions _regardless of how often then occur_. As a result, the side-effects lists become HUGE because they have to report events that happened even only once in a trial of tens of thousands of people.


I don't know about other people, but I know I'm not really concerned with the recognized side effects. The side effects I've observed are generally not recognized by the vaccine companies. IBD isn't a recognized side effect of cat vaccines. But 3 years after stopping vaccines she was perfectly fine, with no other treatment. Aggression isn't a recognized side effect of dog vaccines, but Willow got very dog-aggressive and generally reactive for several months after every rabies vaccine. It took a while to see the link but it dawned on me eventually. There are a lot of side effects to all pharmaceuticals that never make it into the list of recognized side effects.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Willowy, yeah, that's exactly what I was talking about! I read in Dogs Naturally magazine that it often happens with rabies shots since they become slightly rabid or something, so it can make them more aggressive/reactive. I'm really concerned that it will alter Meeko's temperament, or will cause him problems later on in life (like how overvaccinating can actually suppress their immune system).

I will vaccinate for sure for the rabies... but I really wish we wouldn't have to vaccinate at all and that there were no disease out there that was infectious lol!


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

In general, I am pro-vaccine. I think the benefits outweigh the risks. I personally get vaccinated against the flu every year, make sure my tetanus is up to date, got the optional meningitis vaccine when I started grad school. If there was a vaccine for the common cold, you bet I'd be in line!! With humans, however, I think that they have better data on how long they actually last, and give better frequency recommendations than with animals. 

All my animals are up to date on Rabies, since they have to be to stay legal. The cats get Purevax so they need them annually. They rarely get FVRCP. They all actually got it last year for the first time in a long time because we wanted to adopt Hamilton, and the SPCA required that they be up to date. I don't think the vaccine is inherently harmful (for example if the shelter said my cats needed the 3 yr rabies, I'd say no because I feel it is harmful for cats) I just also don't feel it's necessary for three indoor only cats. 

Hamilton had Rabies, his DHPP series, and a Bordatella vaccine. We turned down the Lyme because I'm not convinced it does anything, and as I've prefaced above, I think vaccines are great. From what I saw working at a vet for five years was that we vaccinated EVERYONE (Lyme was really bad where I lived), and yet at least half of the dogs would still test positive for Lyme. We turned down Lepto because I haven't heard of any Lepto outbreaks in our area at any point in the past few years. I would probably do a Lepto shot if there were reported cases, since it is transmittable to humans. This year Hamilton is one, so he'll get his first "non-puppy" shots, so a 3 year rabies, a DHPP booster, and a Bordatella booster. He plays with a LOT of dogs, so I think the BV is necessary, and I know that is a shorter lasting vaccine. I'll probably continue getting DHPP annually because it is required by some of the places we take him, and I don't believe it's a high risk vaccine. Granted, these places would also accept titers, but the shot is $20 and the titers are over $300.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Hambonez said:


> I'll probably continue getting DHPP annually because it is required by some of the places we take him,


They probably don't require annual vaccinations. . .most likely they just want the dog to be "up-to-date" according to the vet. If the vet will sign off on 3 years (like they're supposed to!), I'm sure the dog parks/daycare/etc. would accept it.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Willowy said:


> They probably don't require annual vaccinations. . .most likely they just want the dog to be "up-to-date" according to the vet. If the vet will sign off on 3 years (like they're supposed to!), I'm sure the dog parks/daycare/etc. would accept it.


Most around here will accept titers, too. The dog park and training classes I take, do.


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes, my dog was/is required by law and my SAR organization to be fully vaccinated. I think for the general public all vaccinations are a good thing.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

DJEtzel said:


> Most around here will accept titers, too. The dog park and training classes I take, do.


I'm sure they would, and if titers cost $20 like the vaccine does, it would be an easy decision. Considering that titers cost over $300, I would rather save that money for when my dog is sick, or to have wellness bloods run or something like that.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Hambonez said:


> I'm sure they would, and if titers cost $20 like the vaccine does, it would be an easy decision. Considering that titers cost over $300, I would rather save that money for when my dog is sick, or to have wellness bloods run or something like that.


Holy crap. If your vet is charging $300 for a titer, you should find a new vet! 

And... Anti-vaccine people would argue that your dog will eventually get sick BECAUSE OF the vaccines... So why not spend the money now and keep them healthy instead of battling cancer or who knows what else as an adult?


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

DJEtzel said:


> Holy crap. If your vet is charging $300 for a titer, you should find a new vet!
> 
> And... Anti-vaccine people would argue that your dog will eventually get sick BECAUSE OF the vaccines... So why not spend the money now and keep them healthy instead of battling cancer or who knows what else as an adult?


Maybe so, but I'm not an anti-vaccine person. What are other people paying for vaccine titers??


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Hambonez said:


> Maybe so, but I'm not an anti-vaccine person. What are other people paying for vaccine titers??


I pay $45 for the actual titer test.. $10 for the blood draw... And ~$20 for the shipping. So about $75 total. Well worth it to me instead of paying $50 for the office fee and vaccine and potentially give my dog cancer or who knows what else from said vaccines in the process. I send blood to Dr. Jean Dodds. https://labordatenbank.com/cake/hemopet/samples/hemopet_form


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Yeaaa the vets around here titer distemper, hepatitis, parvo, and parainfluenza and each titer runs from about $60-$80 individually.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Hambonez said:


> Yeaaa the vets around here titer distemper, hepatitis, parvo, and parainfluenza and each titer runs from about $60-$80 individually.


Well, you can get a distemper/parvo titer from Jean Dodds for $45.


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

Minimal Puppy shots, only parvo/distemper, rabies at required age by law, parvo/distemper at 1 year, then no more vaccines until middle age, one more distemper, then no more vaccines for the rest of the dog's life, excluding 3 year rabies as required by law. I don't do titer things.


----------



## WestieLove (Jan 29, 2012)

I am pro-vaccinating for myself and my animals. Vaccinations are around for a reason and IMO the consequences of not vaccinating outweigh any potential side effects. They are here to protect humans and animals. 

$300 here is not an unreasonable cost for a titre test and that's why the general public does not do them. The lab cost is expensive so therefore its going to be expensive through your veterinarian. No - I will not switch veterinarians based on their titre costs because this cost is so high. I would rather vaccinate every 3 years. The cost of that test does NOT make that veterinary office a bad one and going somewhere cheaper is NOT always a better alternative. I haven't looked into this Dr. Dodd's in depth but a) you need your veterinarian to sign up which everything costs money b) how are these samples being preserved through shipping? who's in charge of that? c) there are exchange rates, shipping and tax on this too. It's the second that concerns me the most. Samples need to be shipped cool or on ice. I don't trust sending that through Fedex or USP. That's just me. I can't say I also agree with Dr. Dodd's vaccine protocols anyhow. 

I will vaccinate for DAP and Rabies every 3 years and Bordetella annually for training/boarding/dog park purposes. IMO this is not overvaccinating.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

WestieLove said:


> I am pro-vaccinating for myself and my animals. Vaccinations are around for a reason and IMO the consequences of not vaccinating outweigh any potential side effects. They are here to protect humans and animals.
> 
> $300 here is not an unreasonable cost for a titre test and that's why the general public does not do them. The lab cost is expensive so therefore its going to be expensive through your veterinarian. No - I will not switch veterinarians based on their titre costs because this cost is so high. I would rather vaccinate every 3 years. The cost of that test does NOT make that veterinary office a bad one and going somewhere cheaper is NOT always a better alternative. I haven't looked into this Dr. Dodd's in depth but a) you need your veterinarian to sign up which everything costs money b) how are these samples being preserved through shipping? who's in charge of that? c) there are exchange rates, shipping and tax on this too. It's the second that concerns me the most. Samples need to be shipped cool or on ice. I don't trust sending that through Fedex or USP. That's just me. I can't say I also agree with Dr. Dodd's vaccine protocols anyhow.
> 
> I will vaccinate for DAP and Rabies every 3 years and Bordetella annually for training/boarding/dog park purposes. IMO this is not overvaccinating.


The whole process overnighted to Dodd's lab costs about $75 if you do it yourself. FedEx does a great job when you put it on ice yourself and I've never had an unusable sample sent there. I haven't switched vets, I just send blood somewhere cheaper and IMO better. Vets will happily package ad ship the blood to her lab as well though.

Eta; you don't need your vet to sign up for anything. Not sure why you think that?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

DJEtzel said:


> The whole process overnighted to Dodd's lab costs about $75 if you do it yourself. FedEx does a great job when you put it on ice yourself and I've never had an unusable sample sent there. I haven't switched vets, I just send blood somewhere cheaper and IMO better. Vets will happily package ad ship the blood to her lab as well though.
> 
> Eta; you don't need your vet to sign up for anything. Not sure why you think that?


IF you live in the U.S. That poster lives in Canada, and shipping is sure to cost way more. There may be customs issues with shipping blood as well.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Willowy said:


> IF you live in the U.S. That poster lives in Canada, and shipping is sure to cost way more. There may be customs issues with shipping blood as well.


Very true. I didn't see their location. It may cost more, but I'm not sure why it'd be very different since overnight costs are based on distance and time, not country last time I checked? There were a bunch of hoops I had to jump through as for packaging and labeling here for blood, but I was told because it was k9, it was not a big deal... Once I paid for all the human blood shipment packaging. /facepalm


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Hambonez said:


> I'm sure they would, and if titers cost $20 like the vaccine does, it would be an easy decision. Considering that titers cost over $300, I would rather save that money for when my dog is sick, or to have wellness bloods run or something like that.


Wow, are you sure they cost that much? I paid something like $87 for parvo and distemper titers


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

gingerkid


> We don't have lepto or lyme disease here so our standard vaccine doesn't have them (its DHPP),


You might want to rethink on the lepto vaccine http://www.canadianmedicaljournal.ca/content/178/4/397.full


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Isn't the lepto vaccine extremely limited? Like, it covers 3 strains found in Wisconsin or something like that? Lemme see if I can find that info. . .


----------



## WestieLove (Jan 29, 2012)

DJEtzel said:


> The whole process overnighted to Dodd's lab costs about $75 if you do it yourself. FedEx does a great job when you put it on ice yourself and I've never had an unusable sample sent there. I haven't switched vets, I just send blood somewhere cheaper and IMO better. Vets will happily package ad ship the blood to her lab as well though.
> 
> Eta; you don't need your vet to sign up for anything. Not sure why you think that?


When I looked on the website about information, requisition forums and cost etc. that was what it said - the veterinary hospital needed to sign up. I imagine there is a cost involved in doing so. The shipping (at least from parts of Canada) is just not one I trust. 

Even here there are so few people who can barely afford the minimum vaccines let alone sending out titres. It's easier for us to get them on board with minimum 3 year vaccines. It may be great for those who can afford it and if I ever work in regular practice again maybe I will keep that cheaper option in mind for clients. Even then, we have to get the vets on board. What's the turn around time for results?? 

For myself, I don't plan to change my protocol at all. I work emerg and my dogs come along with me because the shifts are so long. There is a higher risk of contracting one of these diseases so I keep up with DAP every 3 years. Rabies is by law every 3 years. I do Bordetella annually because we're dog park/boarding/grooming regular's. I decided against vaccinating for lyme this year and I do not vaccinate for lepto. I don't consider their protocol over-vaccinating. I will also only vaccinate during cold months due to environmental allergies. Maybe when I'm back to regular practice I will consider a different protocol, never hurts to be open minded.


----------



## WestieLove (Jan 29, 2012)

InkedMarie said:


> Wow, are you sure they cost that much? I paid something like $87 for parvo and distemper titers


The clinic I work for doesn't do titers because we're after hours so I had to start calling around. 
I started looking into it ... this is a LOW END estimate depending on area (clinics prices always vary depending on area) but ~90/100 for parvo titer, ~120/130 for distemper, ~250-300 for rabies (more if its rabies titer for export... note to self don't travel to a country where this would be required...). Plus blood draw at whatever the clinic charges. Plus boosters for any low titers. Plus tax on all that. 

I'm kind of curious to contact the Mr. Dodds and see what costs would be for outside of the USA ... and compare. Investigating. Investigating. Investigating.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

WestieLove said:


> The clinic I work for doesn't do titers because we're after hours so I had to start calling around.
> I started looking into it ... this is a LOW END estimate depending on area (clinics prices always vary depending on area) but ~90/100 for parvo titer, ~120/130 for distemper, ~250-300 for rabies (more if its rabies titer for export... note to self don't travel to a country where this would be required...). Plus blood draw at whatever the clinic charges. Plus boosters for any low titers. Plus tax on all that.
> 
> I'm kind of curious to contact the Mr. Dodds and see what costs would be for outside of the USA ... and compare. Investigating. Investigating. Investigating.


My state doesn't recognize rabies titers, the last I knew so I have no idea about that. I wasn't charged anything for the blood draw and neither of mine have needed any boosters, their numbers were just fine, according to my holistic vet. No tax here in NH either. It's Ms/Mrs Dodds, as in Jean Dodds.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

WestieLove said:


> When I looked on the website about information, requisition forums and cost etc. that was what it said - the veterinary hospital needed to sign up. I imagine there is a cost involved in doing so. The shipping (at least from parts of Canada) is just not one I trust.
> 
> Even here there are so few people who can barely afford the minimum vaccines let alone sending out titres. It's easier for us to get them on board with minimum 3 year vaccines. It may be great for those who can afford it and if I ever work in regular practice again maybe I will keep that cheaper option in mind for clients. Even then, we have to get the vets on board. What's the turn around time for results??
> 
> For myself, I don't plan to change my protocol at all. I work emerg and my dogs come along with me because the shifts are so long. There is a higher risk of contracting one of these diseases so I keep up with DAP every 3 years. Rabies is by law every 3 years. I do Bordetella annually because we're dog park/boarding/grooming regular's. I decided against vaccinating for lyme this year and I do not vaccinate for lepto. I don't consider their protocol over-vaccinating. I will also only vaccinate during cold months due to environmental allergies. Maybe when I'm back to regular practice I will consider a different protocol, never hurts to be open minded.


None of the vet clinics I've ever had blood drawn from had to sign up for anything through hemolife/Jean Dodds (that's a woman) so I don't know what the website is talking about. Turn around was about 2.5 weeks for CBC/full thyroid/titer with phone consultation, and about a week and a half for just a titer. Takes a little longer if you're doing more, but not much; and jean Dodds is an expert in the field of diagnosing from both a medical AND behavioral standpoint. We had a great, informational chat about Frag when he was having some issues at a year and a half.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Just an update guys: After having read all of your imputs, I have scheduled an appointment with the vet for next Friday. I'm going to see if the vet suggests vaccinating Meeko right away, or waiting until spring as the rescue suggested


----------



## WestieLove (Jan 29, 2012)

To the OP, do you have a previous vaccination history on this animal? Are you planning to vaccinate/booster or are you planning to titer test/booster as necesary? 
It should not make a difference if you choose to vaccinate now or in the spring. Some people may find it easier to vaccinate in the spring and do heartworm/tick testing at the same time. Some pepople prefer to vaccinate when the ground is frozen because they deal with environmental allergies that already compromise the immune system. It's personal preference. 



DJEtzel said:


> Eta; you don't need your vet to sign up for anything. Not sure why you think that?


I had saw it when I was browsing through the website. I will have to find it again and post it. Also my bad on the typo, some things get missed at the wee early hours of the morning. 

The cost of the blood draw is obviously going to depend on the clinic. Those around here do charge the blood draw, especially if its a big blood draw because that takes supplies and technician/veterinarian time so I think that is a very reasonable small cost to have. The cost may vary according to region. Every practice will do things differently.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

WestieLove, I have 0 history on this guy. He came from a puppy mill and I'm not sure if he's ever been vaccinated @[email protected] I am going to ask the vet how expensive a titer is, and probably go from there


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

WestieLove said:


> The cost of the blood draw is obviously going to depend on the clinic. Those around here do charge the blood draw, especially if its a big blood draw because that takes supplies and technician/veterinarian time so I think that is a very reasonable small cost to have. The cost may vary according to region. Every practice will do things differently.


Oh, absolutely. There really isn't a large amount of blood needed, we were in and out for the titer in about 10 minutes... but our vet IS awesome and only charges $10 for a blood draw, I know many may charge more.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

At work we do the titer testing for cdv/cpv right at the clinic. 3ml of blood is needed for the test. We then seperate and use the serum for the actual test. We use the titerchektm test kit and it takes about 15 minutes to run the test. Cost to the client is $50. We also do rabies titers but that must be sent to a state lab and the cost is $130 plus shipping. If the rabies titer is for an animal to be exported from the states the cost is $175 plus shipping. Our vets use this for animals that have immune-mediated diseases. They feel it is best to see if the dog even needs a vaccine and what one. Best not to irriate the immune system if not needed.


----------



## moluno (Apr 29, 2009)

No, I don't vaccinate my dogs. Because they are adults and IMO have received enough vaccines already for their bodies to know what to do. 

I do the puppy series and the boosters 1 year later. Done. Of course for a dog whose vaccine history I have no clue about, I would play it safe and just vaccinate them.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Why is it recommended to do the rabies vaccine a while before/after other vaccinations?


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Canyx said:


> Why is it recommended to do the rabies vaccine a while before/after other vaccinations?


My reasoning is that if two vaccines are given at once and there is a reaction, it's impossible to tell which vaccine is the culprit. I realize that the DHPP and other combo vaccines have the same issue, but spacing the rabies and combo vaccines narrows the possibilities.

I believe, also, there is some evidence (perhaps only anecdotal) that there is a higher incidence of reaction when vaccines are combined and a general feeling that too many vaccines will overwhelm the immune system. On the one hand, I've not found much scientific evident to support most of the anti-vaccine claims. On the other hand, when I think about protecting my pup, my logical brain takes a vacation


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Agreed. My dog had a reaction when he had his first set of 3-year vax. Disorientation and fever. It wasn't really that bad, but it was scary, since I hadn't expected it. In 24 hr he was fine, but of course, you want to avoid all discomfort. The Vet told me to give the Rabies, then wait 2 weeks to give the others - no additional cost for the second visit. No problems, since.

This is Not what my Vet said, but sounds reasonable: http://dogaware.com/health/vaccinations.html


----------



## Adambomb (Feb 8, 2013)

My miniature schnauzer had a reaction to her 2nd set of shots, 2 hours after the shots were administered. Her face started swelling, mainly around the eyes and cheeks. It freaked me out and we had to call the vet after hours, we got her in there and they gave her some benedryl and something else, can't remember. After we left the vet the swelling went down in 45 minutes to an hour. She is scheduled for more shots on Monday the 11th... and I'm really nervous about it


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi everyone!

Just an update. Meeko had his first vet appt. He was given the vaccines for the following: distemper, adenovirus II, parainfluenza, parvovirus and rabies. He is due for a booster next year and then will not have to be vaccinated for the 3 years after that. The vet said that titers cost $200 so it's just better to vaccinate. Additionally, she informed me that the city does not accept titers as proof of vaccination (for rabies), so he needs to have his shots every 3 years in case something happens.

Besides that, he was given a clean bill of health. She said his teeth looked great. He also has a slightly luxating patella on one of his back legs, but that is no surprise considering what type of situation he came from.

Thanks everyone for helping me decide


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Adambomb said:


> My miniature schnauzer had a reaction to her 2nd set of shots, 2 hours after the shots were administered. Her face started swelling, mainly around the eyes and cheeks. It freaked me out and we had to call the vet after hours, we got her in there and they gave her some benedryl and something else, can't remember. After we left the vet the swelling went down in 45 minutes to an hour. She is scheduled for more shots on Monday the 11th... and I'm really nervous about it


Talk to your vet about your concerns before Monday. I've read that some will recommend a dose of benadryl before the vaccination; your vet can give you exact instructions. I'd recommend that monitor your puppy closely after the shots, too. What time is your appointment?



taquitos said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just an update. Meeko had his first vet appt. He was given the vaccines for the following: distemper, adenovirus II, parainfluenza, parvovirus and rabies. He is due for a booster next year and then will not have to be vaccinated for the 3 years after that. The vet said that titers cost $200 so it's just better to vaccinate. Additionally, she informed me that the city does not accept titers as proof of vaccination (for rabies), so he needs to have his shots every 3 years in case something happens.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear he's healthy and doing well!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

:whoo: Glad thats over! (for at least a year) Meeko probably glad its over too.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

luv mi pets said:


> :whoo: Glad thats over! (for at least a year) Meeko probably glad its over too.


Haha yeah. He's very dramatic. The vet tried to distract him by smushing soft treats onto the examination table and putting the needle in while he's eating, but he still screamed bloody murder (he's overly dramatic lol) and then gave her the most pitiful look. After that he happily came home and I gave him a raw marrow bone for being such a good boy  haha


----------



## Adambomb (Feb 8, 2013)

cookieface said:


> Talk to your vet about your concerns before Monday. I've read that some will recommend a dose of benadryl before the vaccination; your vet can give you exact instructions. I'd recommend that monitor your puppy closely after the shots, too. What time is your appointment


I have talked to the vet, and they said they will pre-treat her for allergic reaction before her vaccinations. Also I will be requesting to exclude lepto(sp?) from the shots. Unfortunately the only time I can get her in is 5pm so if she does have a reaction I will have to call the vet after-hours.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

First let me say that I am a proponent of vaccines. They prevent the spread of disease and the herd theory holds a lot of water. However, scientifically, we are just getting around to figurig out how long the protection lasts in animals. So for that reason I'm a bit cautious about over vaccinating. And I carefull weigh the risk and benefit to each one of my dogs individually.

Two of our dogs are litter mates and 13 years old now. several years back one of the two had a horrible reaction fot he 5 way given at a local shelter fund raiser clinic(swelling, couldn't walk, labored breathing, crying loudly). So our regular vet suggests that neither of the two older girls needs the viral vaccines anymore. I think they were 8 years old when they had the last boosters. Until then they had the full set of puppy shots, boosters, and 3-year rabies. The vet feels that since neither of the girls has many teeth left and their exposure to the outside world consists of supervised time on our own large property, rarely on a leashed walk...the odds of them getting or giving rabies is remote. Also, his office is one of the quarantine facilities for the county if there is a bite hold on an animal. Worst case scenario is that they would have to spend 10 days confined at Dr. Bill's. 

Our younger dog is about 6 now. She had the full set of puppy shots and completely utd on 3-year rabies, no viral vaccines since 1 year booster after puppy series. However, she may be going to TX when our daughter goes to grad school. It has been advised that she wait to get there to se what the local vets suggest, as she may require lepto and heartworm meds. (we currently live in high desert and there are so few cases of HW that we have not given meds for that, RARELY have I seen a mosquito here 30 years). Anyone live in the Austin or Corpus Christi area know what vets recommend? I'm sure HW is a concern and I'm guessing lepto will be too.

If I had any concerns that any of my dogs could be at a substantial risk for exposure (dog park visits, going to class, camping) I would be the first one down at the vet's getting appropriate vaccinations. But in our case the risk outweighs the benefits for the older dogs and the younger one is UTD for the area where she currently resides.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

According to the map http://cdn2-b.examiner.com/sites/de...sh/6f/a7/6fa73314b8aaf7251fd902109ee3cea3.jpg heartworm disease is high in Texas. My brother adopted a dog from Texas 2 years ago. He saw the dog on Petfinder and drove there to get her. A 22 hour car ride! The dog tested positive for heartworm. This was in the Dallas area. If you go on petfinder you will see a lot of dogs that are being treated for heartworms that are up for adoption in Texas. So if it was my dog than yes I would start it on heartworm medication. As far as lepto, it is on the rise. The vaccine I have been told in conferences only last a year. That would be up to you and what the vet decides on that one.


----------



## Wonka (Mar 2, 2013)

I worked as a tech for 10 years and have seen a couple of older adult dogs with parvo that had not been vaccinated since puppyhood/young adulthood. The saddest was an 11 year old Bassett with no recent history of immunosuppresents that died. The vet didn't consider parvo but I convinced him to test for it the 2nd day of hospitalization, was a very high positive. I don't believe that lifelong immunity exists in all instances. Just saying. ..........


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I work at a vets office and they recommend a yearly annual of:

DHLPP
Rabies
Fecal
HWT

We have 1 and 3 year rabies and its up to the owners to choose which they want to give. If you get your animal groomed, boarded, or daycare you need KC/ Bordetella. 

They recommend 3 rounds of puppy vaccines.

*8 weeks: *
DHPP (No Lepto)
Pyrantal (Dewormer)

*12 weeks:*
DHLPP 
Pyrantal

*16 weeks*
DHLPP
Fecal test (To see if you need any more pyrantal)
Rabies 

My dogs get the following:

*Monthly:*
HW Prevention
Vectra 3D (Fleas and ticks)

*Yearly:*
DHLPP
Rabies
HWT
Fecal

*Every 6 months:*
Wellness check 
KC

My dogs over the age of 6 get Blood work done yearly. I know not everyone agrees that your dogs need to be vaccinated but I think the good out ways the risk IMO. And at my clinic if your dog has a reaction we can pre-med them before the vaccines are given so they will not have a reaction. I don't look bad upon people that choose not to do yearly vaccines either unlike some people. Its just what I like to do for my dogs.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I do the full puppy series, and I do a booster at 12 months. After that, it's every 3 years, to about 9 years. After 9 years or so, I will switch to titering.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

DamonsMom, yearly vaccs? All vaccines are good for three years, with the exception of the one year rabies. Not to mention the AVMA. (That may be wrong initials, the vet assoc) has said every three. I'm to saying anything bad about you, you just work there. Unless you're a vet, then yeh.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Damon'sMom said:


> I work at a vets office and they recommend a yearly annual of:
> 
> DHLPP
> Rabies
> ...


The whole thing is there is NO difference between a "1 year" shot and a "3 year shot" so the fact that they're giving clients a choice is bogus IMO. No offense to your vets office, but yearly vaccines are a thing of the past. Even the AVMA does not recommend every year.

I do believe initial vaccines are very important. I like to get the puppy vaccines then the one year boosters, then I follow the law in regards to rabies (every 3 years).

But any vet giving YEARLY vaccines is just trying to make money, or they are clueless and naive. The only vaccines that need to be given yearly are the 'optional' ones such as lymes, lepto, etc, for them to be effective. But obviously they're not core vaccines.

All research shows vaccines last 3-7 years ++... probably the lifetime of the dog.

The only vaccine required by law is rabies, and in most places, that is every 3 years. All dog daycares/etc around here accept titers once past the one year vaccines.

Vaccines ARE very important. But year after year? Pointless. Your dog is not ANY more protected getting vaccines every year than if they got them every 3 years for example. Because it's the SAME exact vaccine. There is no difference between "1 year" or "3 year". So getting your dogs vaccinated every year is not protecting them in any way and all you are doing is adding unnecessary chemicals into their body year after year. You are either immune or you aren't. Not to mention, I have an issue with giving the same vaccine to a Mastiff as a Chihuahua. 

AAHA protocol is currently every 3 years. Any vet who was not an American Animal Hospital Association creditied hospital wouldn't be near my dog anyways, and I would never choose them as my pets primary care givers. Not every AAHA acredited hospital follows it, but they should. Currently, the schedule is every 3 years, however it's been proven they last much longer. Yearly vaccines have been proven to be harmful and unnecessary, even by the biggest animal association that vet practices should follow by. *"immunity lasts at least 5 years for distemper and parvo, and at least 7 years for adenovirus".* https://www.aahanet.org/PublicDocuments/CanineVaccineGuidelines.pdf

The thing is, a lot of vets don't want to give up that money they get from yearly vaccines. Let's face it - most dog owners wouldn't want to fork up the dough to get titers and a majority of people ONLY take their dogs to the vet when they need vaccines. It's a HUGE money maker for them. Of course a lot are going to continue recommending yearly. Now, an owner like me, I'll be at the vet at least once a year anyways for annual check-ups, bloodwork, etc so they'll still get their money from me. But an average owner... does not do this. The only reason my mom ever brought her dog in was "because she needs updated on vaccines". It's made into like ... a MUST thing, and it's the only reason that dog ever saw a vet. So in that way, I think it's positive, for the people whose dogs otherwise would never see a vet. 

The thing with minimal vaccines is that it isn't some new aged idea that gets spout around forums... there's actual research and scientific evidence that has been being researched for many many years. 

(sorry I went on a tangent, this wasn't all directed at you Damon'sMom lol). I just like people who are browsing to be informed.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Damon'sMom said:


> And at my clinic if your dog has a reaction we can pre-med them before the vaccines are given so they will not have a reaction.


Among ferret owners (ferrets often have terrible scary vaccine reactions), it's thought that medicating before the vaccine keeps the vaccine from "taking"---any suppression of the immune response keeps the vaccine from stimulating immunity. So that if someone's ferret has reactions that would necessitate pre-vaccine meds, there's no point in vaccinating at all. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Laurelin said:


> Yes, you should vaccinate your dogs with at least the first puppy rounds of shots. Also, depending on where you live, rabies vaccinations can be required by law. In my state, you need to get your dog a rabies vaccination every 3 years.
> 
> Take the dog to the vet and they will help you set all that up. You can google 'Dr Jean Dodd's vaccination protocol' for an alternative schedule.
> 
> But you definitely don't want your dog to go completely vaccine free.


I follow the Dodd's schedule for my boys. I do rabies every three years per RI State Law.


----------



## Heather W (Mar 21, 2013)

Rabies, and DHPP is very important!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Canyx said:


> Why is it recommended to do the rabies vaccine a while before/after other vaccinations?


 From my own experience ... whether this is rare or not ... I allowed Leah Lu to have her last DHLPP and her Rabies Vaccination the same day. Three days after the Rabies vaccination ... her hair fell out at the injection site of the Rabies Vaccine. It has never grown back properly. She looks like someone took clippers to three inches of her leg hair.

The vet assured me that since she had no reactions to the other three DHLPP vaccinations in the puppy series ... that if she had a reaction ... we would know which it was from. I was told there really wasn't any harm in doing them all at the same time. :/


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

>>> Why is it recommended to do the rabies vaccine a while before/after other vaccinations?

It's an immune system response thing.
1. Both the DHLPP and the rabies shots together can overwhelm the dog's system, and give him a 24-hour case of the "flu." Shep had this problem, with his first set of 3 year vax (?), and he was disoriented with fever for about a day, but woke up just fine. Scary but insignificant... except to him. So now we give the shots separated by 2 weeks, I believe rabies and then DHLPP.
2. In some cases, I think the Distemper vaccine can affect the immune system, so that there is no immune repsonse to the rabies vaccine... which is probably a cause for #1 above.

Although I understood the details when I was told, that was about 10 years ago and I may have forgotten details, so this is my hand waving attempt at recalling. But, if you handwave this at your Vet, he should know exactly what I was trying to say.  Also, I'm sure that Google knows....


----------



## TTs Towel (May 22, 2012)

.......................


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Hambonez said:


> I'm sure they would, and if titers cost $20 like the vaccine does, it would be an easy decision. Considering that titers cost over $300, I would rather save that money for when my dog is sick, or to have wellness bloods run or something like that.


Just wanted to mention that I discussed titres with my vet for our cat, and were quoted a similar amount per titre. For other things, my vet is very reasonably priced for the area.

Just curious - are giving the rabies and DHPP separately for the puppy series or is that for boosters too? We've always gotten them both at the same time, but both the cat and dog have had full sets of vaccines prior to coming to us, so any reactions to the vaccine would already be known?


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

The only problem that I have with doing titers is that it doesn't check immunity for Hepatitis http://www.merckmanuals.com/vet/gen.../overview_of_infectious_canine_hepatitis.html
I vaccinate every 3 years for both parvo/adenovirus type 2/hepatitis/parainflunza/parvo and rabies. The titers panels do parvo/distemper or parvo/distemper/corona.
I do not do give lepto or lyme. I treat monthly with flea/tick prevention and hwp. I am considering the lyme vaccine as we have seen a surge in dogs infected with it. It is a disease that you manage for the dog's lifetime. Just in my opinion.


----------



## junetan7 (Apr 28, 2013)

I don't vaccinate. I read up on vaccinosis. 

but my country's free of rabies currently. 
So i presume it's safe. 
many owners here don't vaccinate either as we realized the dogs get chronic skin problem after annual vaccination. 

but the 3 jabs as puppies we still follow


----------

